# I want a miniature



## Sandra Roddy (Aug 23, 2017)

*Hello, I'm looking for a permanent play pal for my 3 year old miniature girl goat. Her brother sadly passed away a couple of months ago. She relies on my Weimaraner and myself as play pals*


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome Sandra - where are you located


----------



## Sandra Roddy (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm in Yucaipa Ca. This is my first time on this site so forgive me if my replies are slow. I'm getting used to navigating around between my tablet and iPhone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you checked craigslist?

Welcome to TGS


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dang. I have the perfect goat for you, but I live in Maine. You coming' East any time soon? 

Blossom is an F1 mini Lamancha born June 3 of this year. She's healthy and happy and needs a new home...


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

You can go to the NPGA web site and research breeders in your state or if you don't care about registration then craigslist is probably a good option. Just make sure they vaccinate and worm their goats.


----------

